# Interesting find



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Found this salmon carcass at Daniels park yesterday!









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Seen a few salmon pulled out this year at the grand and elk...


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

Saw some kings in the Chag prior to the hurricane. Looks like a coho carcass to me.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

And that's good eatin'!! . . . .. . .


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Extra BBQ sauce please!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Smoke that badboy!!

I'm still out of town, looks like about the time i get back the rivers might start fishing again


----------

